# Baby with puffy ears



## RisButterscotch (Jan 27, 2014)

Our doe had a kid Friday night. This is our first one and we are not sure what to expect. . She seems healthy and is eating fine. I noticed this evening that the floppy part of her ear feels puffy. The right one is a little more so than the left. Is this normal with babies? There is not any drainage. Thanks for any information!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like your baby's ears got frozen, frost bite will cause swelling and become painful as the circulation returns to them. Watch for infection as she may possibly lose part of them


----------



## RisButterscotch (Jan 27, 2014)

*Frostbite*

She has been in the barn with heat lamps. Her ears do not seem discolored. Could it still be frostbite?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she was away from the heat source for a period of time it is possible , I've not dealt with frost bite myself but have seen a few posts here about it.


----------



## RisButterscotch (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Liz!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

RisButterscotch said:


> She has been in the barn with heat lamps. Her ears do not seem discolored. Could it still be frostbite?


Yes. I've got several that are in the process of losing part of their ears due to freezing, and they were all born in kidding pens with a heat lamp.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it could also be edema which is common when kidding was hard...after a day or so babies ears fill up with blood...they will look like fluid between the front and back layers of skin......if this is the case leave them alone and they will return to normal slowly on their own...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.


----------



## RisButterscotch (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you for all the information. Her ears are about the same today. They do not seem discolored. If it is frostbite how long before they would be discolored?


----------



## RisButterscotch (Jan 27, 2014)

We did call the vet. She started her on an antibiotic as a precaution.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

My kids from last year got frostbite, their ears were kinda floppy to start out(shouldn't have been, alpines) and after a week or two their ears got a frosty colored hair on the tips of their ears. One lost a piece of her ear, so now one is quite evidently shorter than the other. Both still have discolored ears, and the tips kinda look folded, but it doesn't really affect them now, just beauty marks.


----------



## RisButterscotch (Jan 27, 2014)

Emzi00 said:


> My kids from last year got frostbite, their ears were kinda floppy to start out(shouldn't have been, alpines) and after a week or two their ears got a frosty colored hair on the tips of their ears. One lost a piece of her ear, so now one is quite evidently shorter than the other. Both still have discolored ears, and the tips kinda look folded, but it doesn't really affect them now, just beauty marks.


Emzi100- I agree. Even if her ears turn out not to be perfect we still love her very much!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

edema of the ear (for lack of a better way to discribe it) Is blood that gets pulled in due to pressure, it wont discolor the ears..only stay puffed out like a pillow until the body reabsorbs the fluid, which can take time..my kids who had this happen came from a FF and she pushed real hard...both kids did fine and now thier ears are perfect..I still Have one..Mia, my avatar : ) She is three now. 
It certainly can be frost bite as well..but just wanted you to know there is another cause : )


----------

